# Best sealant for Silver Metallic



## heppy69 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi all what is the best sealant befor Colli 476s for Silver Metallic on a new car. I know I don't have to apply a sealant but if my preference was to apply what would I apply and preferably with little or no fillers. Thanks in advance:wave: :driver:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Werstat Acrylic Jett or Auto finesse tough coat, both easy to apply, durable and give great results. And forget about the colli all together.


----------



## jake4 (Sep 21, 2011)

I think CG Blitz works great on silver cars


----------



## heppy69 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks guys I'll have look about for your recomendations.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Maxolen liquid detailing wax is good stufff.


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

FK1000P or Wolfs Nano Body Wrap. BW has been on my car for 5 months and is still breading strongly. Looks great on silver.

Forget the 476s, totally unnecessary after those sealants.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Zaino Z2 for me.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Werkstat or Auto Finesse Tough Coat. 

Tough Coat is the easiest thing in the world to put on and take off: I've had nearly 5 months from one coat on my jeep; very impressed.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

I should go for Duragloss-106..105 and finishing with 111...Real deal


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Britemax Xtreme Elements works good under Colli 845, so should give the same results under 476. 

Fish


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Zaino Z2

Permanon Car Supershine looks good on silver and very easy to apply.


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

I used Body warp for the first time, and the first time I worked on a silver car, and I love it.

But I would like to try other products too like Z2 and Werstat.

I think, this is a matter of personal "taste". You simply choose one, and then with time go and experiment yourself


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Big fan of the Werkstat kit. I have two Silver cars in the family and I've tried a few LSPs.


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

Strangely Werkstat didn't last long for me. It seemed to wear off after a month and started to degrade after just 2 weeks. It just lost its edge really fast.


FK1000P was much better, but still didnt last as long as i hoped.

Body wrap is now starting to go after 5 months, but as they were winter months thats not half bad.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Did you layer the Werkstat? 2/3 coats is good.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I put 7 layers on mine and it only lasted 4 months.


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

organisys said:


> Did you layer the Werkstat? 2/3 coats is good.


Yeah i put 6 coats on, just didnt last. Put Jett on top of Prime.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Fk1000 is superb on silver however I've not got much left so I bought Acryllic Jett to see if there's a difference.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

bigmc said:


> I put 7 layers on mine and it only lasted 4 months.


4 months is still good going! I put a fresh coat on every other wash as its so easy to apply.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Not really though is it.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Dont put 476 over the top, it'll most likely take anything under it off - it's got solvents in it.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I still wouldnt be without the collie in my arsenal.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Collonite 845.


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

I think my failure with werkstat was due to it not being hard enough. I have to park my car under a tree at work that drips sap in a sort of mist and has masses of really nasty pollen. FK1000P was better and Body wrap seemed pretty good. Might try one of the ceramic coatings maybe and top that with something silver friendly.


----------



## heppy69 (Feb 14, 2012)

Detailed the car on Wednesday (first go at a proper one) finished off with the Colli 476 X 2 without applying anything else. Put it on nice and thin, came off really easy and turned out excellent. Not too sure of all the terminoligy yet, people say Colli 476 has a warmer look finish but I thought it was more deep and wet. Beading superbly.

Can't decide if the 3 hours flew in or not but I ached on Thursday and a little today also. LOL :wave:

Thanks for all the advice I'm sure I'll have ago at a few different QD and Sealants in the coming months. :newbie:


----------

